# Five gold. Ret. Puppies in shelter!!!!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness they are just too cute. I pray a rescue can help them.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh boy! I saw these guys... poor little thing with one eye closed! I have decided that I am too impulsive and have to wait til I'm home for good around xmas time to get a goldie or goldie mix pup.. How are you guys?? I'm still here.. but, don't post much cause I get too excited about getting a dog when I can't... 

I hope these guys do well.. very very sweet mix. I wish I could take one now.. but, I am not home all day for 4 days a week.. and the way I do things, I just can't justify keeping a pup home alone all day like that.. Please keep in touch ... thank you all 

Pat in Jersey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What rescues have been contacted?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

If they are this cute with mange, I can't imagine how cute they will be healthy. Such adorable puppy faces! Wish I could.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kim*

Kim

I only got to contact one of the SC Rescues. Email addy was: [email protected]

Can you you contact the rest in SC. Think one of NC rescues does rescue in SC too!
HAD a work party at our house yesterday and whole day was shot! FUN THOUGH.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld*

I just emld. all of the South Carolina Golden Ret. Rescues for these precious pups!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Pat-good to see you back!! psdumas

I emld. all of the SC Golden Ret. Recues yesterday-haven't heard anything.
I really hope these babies make it out in time!
They are SO ADORABLE!!!
I AGREE-IF they are THIS CUTE WITH MANGE, CAN YOU imagine how CUTE they REALLY ARE!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

oh my gosh! look at how adorable these poor pups are! such sweet faces. I hope they are all adopted soon.

One question: what is mange? is that a skin infection?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

esSJay said:


> oh my gosh! look at how adorable these poor pups are! such sweet faces. I hope they are all adopted soon.
> 
> One question: what is mange? is that a skin infection?


Mange is cause by a mite that is in the skin. Sarcoptic is contagious to other dogs and to humans (causes scabies in humans), Demodectic is not contagious and usually occurs in dogs/puppies who have had a suppressed immune system.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry Karen, we were working on a wedding. It's on Friday, so I've been a bit busy. I'm glad you contacted them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

That's right you have a wedding in the family. I'm sure you'll look gorgeous!!

I EMLD. ALL OF THE RESCUES and emld. Jenna Luv twice to see if they still need rescue but Jenna Luv hasn't answered.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

I just emailed Jen again, to see if she has an update.
This is the third email I sent.


----------



## DumbDoggies (Aug 12, 2009)

TIC TOC TIC TOC.
Anyone going to step forward and save these precious little darlings? Are you really going to let them suffer the needle?
I hate kill shelters.
I would take them all if I could.
Poor little guys, all they did was be born. No one wants them.
I know how they feel. I spent my entire life not being wanted and it wasn't until I got Buster, my beautiful Golden, did I feel someone actually wanted me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We do try to save them all...we really do. Please help us by contacting all the rescues nearby. Also, be sure to contact the all-breed rescues, too. 

Thank you so much for caring Dumbdoggies.


----------

